# Bosch RA1054 Guide Assembly??



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Those of you that use the Bosch RA1054 Guide Assembly for cutting circles I have a question. In the instructions they say to fasten the center pivot plate with strips of strong tape, does that hold and what kind of tape? Thinking about making some kind of adapter that would fit 1/4" in the fine adjustment guide and have a smaller point to press into the wood. What do you'll use?


----------



## Ccrew (Oct 21, 2013)

I use 3M VHB trim tape. "VHB" is the designator as it stands for Very High Bond in comparison to the regular 3M tape. It's like a battleship grey in color. Autozone/Auto Parts stores sell it. Mounting surface needs to be smooth and dust free. 

Being a newbie It won't let me post a link, but Google 3M VHB trim tape should get you in the right direction.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

This.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I ended up ordering a Jasper Model 400 circle guide, cuts circles from 1" to 7 1/2". Pretty slick unit. I have a Rockler guide for larger circles.


----------

